# Enlarger: Fujimoto 700?



## Don Simon (Aug 13, 2005)

A short post this time  like the title says, anyone heard of a Fujimoto VR 70 enlarger, or know if Fujimoto enlargers in general are any good?

Thanks!

Edit: never mind  have just won it on a certain internet auction site. Will post here when I know if it works or not


----------



## terri (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, congrats on the new purchase!  I don't know anything about them, but I am sure it's quite functional and you're on your way to setting up a darkroom. 

Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Terri, unfortunately it looks like I'll have to get rid of it already though. I made an 'accounting error' - namely I forgot about having to pay for a holiday and several bills - so I can't afford to keep it :sad anim:


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2005)

Those pesky bills!!! They get in the way of real living!!  

Seriously, that's a bummer, dude....hopefully you can let some time go by until you're ready to take another look at it all.  

Developing B&W film at home is much cheaper than getting the darkroom going, and you still retain some control. Have at it!


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for your sympathy  The developing I definitely intend to start doing at home; I bought a tank and reel so all I really need now is the chemicals and a film-retriever. Decided to do that as soon as I discovered it takes 7 days and £11 ($20!) to get black & white developed with only 6" x 4" prints :shock:

As for the enlarger, I'm currently trying desperately to get a friend who's on an art & design course to take it off me for slightly less than I paid for it - that way I can still use it by going to his house, hopefully without paying for chemicals  student life has made me cheap like that. I'm not relying on that outcome though so I've popped an ad in the classifieds too.


----------

